# 70's Indian ME-100 Dirtbike



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2019)

More of an old dirt bike than a motorized bicycle, but was hoping someone might know something about this?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2019)

I know I want it... think maybe a Hodaka mill circa 1974ish
too bad not a street version (or any more)


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 13, 2019)

I had one similar. Was Italian made.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2019)

Asking $350


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Asking $350



I really got to move near you....


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2019)

no, wait, I'd go broke!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 13, 2019)

I had one a loooooong time ago. Looks like yours has the Japanese Fuji Engine.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 13, 2019)

here's a good place to start!!!
http://www.indiandirtbikeparts.com/index.html


----------

